

Simon Peyton-Jones on Software Transactional Memory (OSCON 2007 video) - vinutheraj
http://blip.tv/file/317758

======
mhb
Thread about implementing STM on Lispworks:

[http://article.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.lispworks.general/9700/m...](http://article.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.lispworks.general/9700/match=stm)

------
wheaties
If they only did this in OCaml, once it's established...

~~~
eru
Isn't there an attempt to do STM in OCaml already underway?

Anyway, you will have to refrain from (almost) any side-effects while inside
an STM transaction. That comes naturally to Haskell --- but in OCaml they tend
to be used them more often as far as I know. This requires some discipline.

